# Goats in Winter Coats



## drdoolittle (Jan 5, 2014)

Here are my pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf goats.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 5, 2014)

Oops, some loaded twice.


----------



## meme (Jan 5, 2014)

Cute! They look like they really appreciate those coats with the cold snow.


----------



## elevan (Jan 5, 2014)

They'll definitely need those winter coats with the cold that coming through the Mid West this week!


----------

